# Cardiologist and Preventive Services



## KWtitans (Jul 25, 2011)

This is a crazy question.  Can a cardiologist bill for a preventive visit?  If a cardiologist has a patient that comes in to get medical clearance for surgury on something other than the heart.  Patient has been seen before by cardiologist.  Just wondering if this could be done or not.  I have not seen this type of issue before to be able to find a answer.

Thank you for your time and possible help.


----------



## Jess1125 (Jul 25, 2011)

If an established patient is coming in for preoperative clearance for surgery I would use the established patient codes 99211-99215. 99201-99205 if it's a new patient. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree with Jessica. I've worked Cardiology for 4 years and have never billed a preventive code.


----------

